
React Native Databases – Realm vs. CoreData vs. Firebase vs. SQLite - md365
https://www.simform.com/react-native-database-selection-guide/
======
finchisko
MySQL for React Native. MongoDB for React Native... I think this wording is
unfortunate. One can think that you can run these dbs on same hardware a your
rn app.

